# [solved] genkernel usage error

## piotr5

running genkernel gives me

```
/usr/bin/genkernel: line 40: /defaults/software.sh: No such file or directory
```

genkernel-next didn't change anything.

so when I try "GK_SHARE=/usr/share/genkernel" before the command, I get a lot of

```
/usr/share/genkernel/gen_funcs.sh: line 97: [: : integer expression expected
```

(along with one "line 47: ${LOGFILE}: ambiguous redirect") and it freezes.

the reason for the problem is I used the option "--config" instead of "--kernel-config", so the config file wasn't read. would be nice if some sanity checks on the config would be done and the correct error-message generated...

btw, I noticed it does make a difference if I write first the options then the command, or the other way around as I did above.

I hope in future people encountering that problem will know what to do: don't use "--config" and put options before commands like "all" or "kernel"...

----------

